# Looking to upgrade HDVR2 to Wireless



## MrBluEyZz (Jan 1, 2006)

Which version of the software will work (and work best) for Wireless on a Series 2, Hughes HDVR2? 

Is there a version that will support 802.11.g on?

I have been told:

* version 4.0.1 can be made to work with 802.11.b adapters but, is only USB 1.0.

* version 7.1 is best for ethernet but, does not support 802.11.g. Will this even work with DirecTivo?

Any other recommendations or suggestions?

Any recommended links?

Thanks in advance for everyone's advise.

Have a happy New Year.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Check the underground forum for hints on how to hack your HDVR2 to allow networking.
Be warned that it isn't easy as DirecTV DVRs don't have their USB ports enabled. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Also, Google Tivo Zipper. BTW, it can be quite easy.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Michael,

With my HDVR2, I have 6.2. I used The Zipper as mentioned by SteelersFan. Once I got caught up on reading the Encyclopedia of a Zipper thread and made a few mistakes, it was really quite easy.

If I am not mistaken you will be limited to a b wireless adapter. 99.9% of the g adapters are not supported for the HDVR2. You'll need to read the wireless adapter thread as well. I am using the Linksys WUSB11, version 2.8 for all of mine. The support section of Tivo.com as a detailed list of adapters that will work. If it ain't on the list.........do not buy it. Good luck and happy reading.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

i just use a USB200M and a Linksys Wireless G Bridge, works great out of the (hacked) box.


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

I used a USB to ethernet adapter (Netgear FA120) to a Netgear WGE101 bridge on my hacked DirecTiVo's.

Problem with the USB200M's is you have to get a version 1 part. The current version 2 part will not work with the TiVo USB drivers. Gunnyman recommended the FA120, and I found some refurbished ones for $15 each. They've been working great for the couple of months since I did the hacks.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> i just use a USB200M and a Linksys Wireless G Bridge, works great out of the (hacked) box.


Yea the wired approach is most likely best. At least the fastest MRV and transferring option. There have been a lot of posts, off Tivo Community, that talk about the fragile nature of these type adapters. Have you guys had any problems?


----------



## MrBluEyZz (Jan 1, 2006)

Is there anyplace where I can find a comparison between the different versions of the OS or a list of each versions features/issues.

Dr. Evil wrote:


> I used a USB to ethernet adapter (Netgear FA120) to a Netgear WGE101 bridge on my hacked DirecTiVo's." are most people using this method to connect or just using a USB network adapter?
> 
> I am not familiar with going the ethernet adapter route. What else do I need besides (1) Netgear FA120 and (1) Netgear WGE101 bridge (I assume only one total for my 3-tivos?
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBluEyZz (Jan 1, 2006)

....forgot to ask....

Are there particular versions of either device?? what all should I be looking to order to network 3 Tivo's?

Dr. Evil wrote:


> I used a USB to ethernet adapter (Netgear FA120) to a Netgear WGE101 bridge on my hacked DirecTiVo's." are most people using this method to connect or just using a USB network adapter?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Michael


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I've not had any problems with mine, but I do see how you could. The "jack" for the ethernet does seem excessively cheesy, but my rigs don't move a whole lot. I wholeheartedly agree that FA120's seem like a much more intelligent design.

As for the v1 vs v2 debate, the last several backport drivers and usb.map change seems to have fixed v2 issues.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

MrBluEyZz said:


> Is there anyplace where I can find a comparison between the different versions of the OS or a list of each versions features/issues.


For DirecTivos 6.2 is the latest software version. As far as finding a comparison I don't know.


----------



## jspencer (Dec 23, 2001)

No wireless g adapters yet


----------



## MrBluEyZz (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Everyone has been very helpful but I am still not sure I fully understand the complete configuration I need to move to:

Cable Modem --> WGT624 v2 802.11.g Router (can I still use this router?)

One WGE101 Bridge (to be purchased) -- Do I need more than one for the 3 TIVOs?

DirecTivo HDVR2 #1 nothing today --> (Netgear FA120 - to be purchased)
DirecTivo HDVR2 #2 nothing today --> (Netgear FA120 - to be purchased)
DirecTivo HDVR2 #3 nothing today --> (Netgear FA120 - to be purchased)

These TIVO's are probably 3-4 years old. Does this matter?

Tivo OS version :
Which one is best to use (and more importantly, why):
7.1?
6.2?
4.01?

Anything else I need to consider or install?

THanks in advance for everyone's help.

Regards,

Michael



DrEvil said:


> I used a USB to ethernet adapter (Netgear FA120) to a Netgear WGE101 bridge on my hacked DirecTiVo's.
> 
> Problem with the USB200M's is you have to get a version 1 part. The current version 2 part will not work with the TiVo USB drivers. Gunnyman recommended the FA120, and I found some refurbished ones for $15 each. They've been working great for the couple of months since I did the hacks.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

DrEvil said:


> I used a USB to ethernet adapter (Netgear FA120) and I found some refurbished ones for $15 each. They've been working great for the couple of months since I did the hacks.


Where did you find these? Thanks !!!


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

MrBluEyZz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Everyone has been very helpful but I am still not sure I fully understand the complete configuration I need to move to:
> 
> ...


I can't assist you with your specific router or bridge questions, as I do not have that model. Since you have decided on a wired network, any router will work as it serves only as the hub of your network.

6.2 is the latest version for the HDVR2. 7.1 and 7.2 are for stand-alone Tivos, those that do not have Directv tuners if I am not mistaken.

The fact that your Tivos are 3-4 years old is not a problem if they are running 6.2. If not and they are not active units, you may need a 6.2 software image to be able to easily install the USB enabling software and the other cool enhancements that are available. In addition, you will need the LBA48 boot CD from PTVUgrades, and the time and patience to read everything needed to pull it all off.

It really sounds worse than it is.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Depending on the bridge, you might just need a switch to run all 3 DVRs off of one bridge.


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Where did you find these? Thanks !!!


First batch from a Pricegrabber storefront, second batch from Overstock.com.

But Froogle is your friend. They have them for $12.95 with free shipping here: http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

MrBluEyZz, if all three HDVR2's are together then you would only need one WGE101 bridge, and a 10/100 switch (a Netgear FS605 or equivalent).

Otherwise you would need a WGE101 bridge for each HDVR2 if they are in separate locations.

The one nice thing about the WGE101 bridge is it can handle more than one ethernet device connected to it through a switch. The other Linksys and Netgear 802.11g Game adapters (Linksys WGA54AG or WGA54G, Netgear WGE111) will only work with one ethernet device. So if you don't need the capability to have more than one ethernet device connected to a bridge, you could use a game adapter instead if you prefer.

I believe 6.2 is preferable over 4.01 on the DirecTiVo's because folders were added and the guide updates onscreen faster than software older than 6.2.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

I could be wrong.....but here it goes.

If I understand the WGT624 correctly, it has four CAT5 input ports on the back. These are in addition to the Cable/DSL port. If this is the case, why not not just run CAT5 from each Tivo to the router. Of course you'll need a USB/Ethernet adapter for each Tivo and the cables. If you want to really get "neat" with the install, CAT5 in-wall mount plates and boxes.

No bridge needed. Am I missing something?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Dr.Evil,

Thanks for the link. I may just be wiring my Tivo network and selling my three WUSB11s.


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> I could be wrong.....but here it goes.
> 
> If I understand the WGT624 correctly, it has four CAT5 input ports on the back. These are in addition to the Cable/DSL port. If this is the case, why not not just run CAT5 from each Tivo to the router. Of course you'll need a USB/Ethernet adapter for each Tivo and the cables. If you want to really get "neat" with the install, CAT5 in-wall mount plates and boxes.
> 
> No bridge needed. Am I missing something?


No, you are not missing anything. Hardwiring from the TiVo to the WGT624 would be the fastest way to transfer a recording via MRV. I went the wireless bridge route because running network cable to the family room would have meant putting conduit on the outside of the house to route cables around.


----------



## MrBluEyZz (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok....I have finished upgrading my first HDVR2 with the following:
300Gb drive
Netgear WGT624 Router
Netgear FA120
Netgear WGE111

Everthing is up and working but have a couple of questions:

I had to turn the WEP security off on my router to access the TIVO. I do I supply the Tivo with the security keys?

I am able to access Tivoweb using http://192.168.0.3. Once I quit, I am unable to re-access Tivoweb without resetting the Tivo and disconnecting the WGE111. Does anyone have any ideas why this is happening?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

You need to set the WEP key in the WGE111.

See page 2 of the install guide.

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/wge111_install_guide_mar_05.pdf

Or for more details, page 3-7 of the reference manual.

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/wge111__ref_manual_,mar_05.pdf


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

Can someone tell me if this would work?

I have a home network setup now with a 802.11g Netgear router. For the DirecTiVo's, I'll be looking at using Netgear FA120's. I'll plug these into a DLink Wireless router (WAN port on this will not be used and no DHCP turned on or anything so this is basically a glorified WAP/switch/bridge). This should allow the DTivos to be fast for MRV since they are basically wired together, and allow me to connect to them over the air from the NetGear (main router) to the D-Link thats acting as a WAP. Does that sound right?

I'll probably look at settign this up and hooking a laptop up to the Dlink with a direct cat-5 cable to see if I can see the rest of the network.


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

It will work if the Dlink router will work as a bridge. Most routers will not work as bridges. You may want to take a look at Netgear WGPS606 and WGE101, Dlink DWL-G820, Linksys WAP54G, WET54G, and the WET54GS5. Or other access points that will act as a bridge.


----------



## blhirsch (Mar 1, 2003)

I use a Linksys USB200M usb/ethernet adapter and an Apple Airport Express as a wireless bridge (it doesn't disable the ethernet port if you put it in WDS mode.)

This also lets me use the audio jack as an AirTunes adapter and has the third added benefit of actually expanding my network. With the other TiVo bridged in the same way, I get quite good MRV performance, great house-wide network coverage, and iTunes (rather than tivo's music/photos) running my music all over the house from the media center--an iMac G5--hooked up in my great room.


----------



## BillieBog (Jul 11, 2007)

Do I really need a Slingbox 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just upgraded my Hughes Series 2 HDVR2 with a D2R-160000-151-PTVNET 146 Hour Replacement Drive Kit (160GB) and hooked it up to my network at home using a D-Link Wireless Gaming Adapter.

The Tivo now shows up PTVNET and has an IP address but I cannot figure out how to access and watch my programs remotely. I am not very technical, am amazing exhausted  after staying up all night accomplishing the network connection and am totally confused  about what to do next. It seems like every step is another $$.

Help, please


----------

